# يا كل مهندسين الطيران أرجو المساعدة



## محمد فيصل محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

يا كل مهندسين الطيران أرجو المساعدة
لو فى حد شغال فى الهيئة العربية للتصنيع أو حتى راح أمتحن فيها قبل كده ياريت يقول الأمتحان ده فى أيه باظبط عشان عندى أمتحان تحريرى هناك بأ>ن الله بعد أسبوع و كنت عايز أستعد
و مش عارف أعمل أيه؟
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## alaawave (9 أبريل 2010)

حضرتك جالك جواب برقم الجلوس وميعاد الأمتحان من الهيئة؟


----------



## alaawave (9 أبريل 2010)

بص يا بشمهندس المعلومات دي منقولة ولست مسئول عنها


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الزملاء الكرام
بالنسبة لامتحان الهيئة العربية للتصنيع الكلام الي هقوله دلوقتي حصل في امتحان السنة الي فاتت2008)والله اعلم إذا كان هيتكرر تاني السنة دي ولا لأ بس عموما احنا ناخد بالأسبابوربنا يوفقنا كلنا؛وياريت الي يمتحن يدخل المنتدى ويكتبلنا الي حصل معاه؛عموماانا امتحاني يوم
26 /4 بإذن الله؛ فالي هيمتحن قبل كدة ياريتيطمنا اخبار الامتحان ايه

بالنسبة لامتحان السنة الي فاتت كان كالاتي:
اولا: بتروح اللجنةفي اليوم والمعاد المحددين ومعاك الجواب الي فيه رقم جلوسك والي وصل لحضرتك علىعنوانك وكمان معاك كل صور وأصول كل الشهادات ( شهادة التخرج وأي دورات او خبراتسابقة وكمان صورتين شخصيتن وأصل البطاقةالشخصية(ثانيا: لو في حد هيروح يمتحن في الهيئة وهواساسا بيشتغل في اي مكان تاني ياريت يحاول ياخد يوم الامتحان اجازة لانه مشهينفع يستاذن ساعتين يمتحن ويرجع الشغل لانهم في الحقيقة يوم الامتحان كل مهندسبيمتحن 5 امتحانات مش امتحان واحد والسنة الي فاتت قعدنا لحد الساعة 4 العصرنمتحن؛ منهم 4 امتحانات موحدة بين جميع التخصصات؛واللجنة بتكون مكونة من حوالي 50 مهندس في اليوم الواحد من مختلف التخصصات وبيتم ترتيبهم داخل اللجنة علىأساس التخصص؛والامتحانات الموحدة داخل اللجنةكالاتي

أولا: امتحان تحديدالسمات الشخصية لكل متقدم ومدته نصف ساعة:وهو عبارة عن 150سؤال يتم الاجابة عنهم في ورقة منفصلة باحد الاجابات التالية: نعم او لا اوربما؛ والاسئلة عبارة عن مواقف عامة ممكن تتعرض لها في حياتك اليومية او هواياتاو ميول شخصية؛المهم انها ليس لها علاقة بالتخصص؛بس لازم الي بيجاوب يركز علشانمايضعش اجابات تناقض بعضها لان بعض الاسئلة بيتم تكرارها ولكن بأسلوب مختلفوكمان مش بتكون متتابعة


ثانيا: امتحان تحديد القدرات الشخصية لكل متقدم ومدته تقريبانصف ساعة:وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من كلمات اللغة العربية بعضها صعبوغريب شوية وامامها مجموعة من المترادفات والمطلوب اختيار اقرب هذه الكلماتللمعنى الصحيح؛وبصراحة مش فاكرة هم كانوا كام كلمة بس اعتقد في حدود 50 كلمةمشاكتر؛والاجابة برضه على ورق منفصل

ثالثا: امتحان تحديد مستوى اللغة الانجليزية لكل متقدم ومدتهنصف ساعة:وهو عبارة عن 3 اسئلةرئيسية
السؤال الاول:يتم عرض عدة مواضيع والمطلوب اختيار موضوع واحد نكتب عنهوهم بيحددوا حجمالموضوع وغالبا مش بيبقى كتير
السؤال الثاني اختبار قواعد) بيعطوا خمس جمل بها كلمات ناقصة والمفروض اننانكمل الجمل باحد الاختيارات الموجودة بينالاقواس
السؤال الثالث:ترجمة؛بيكون في 3 او اربع جمل مطلوبترجمتهم 

ملحوظة: في لجنة اللغة الانجليزية بيكون فيمتخصصة لغة من ضمن المراقبين علشان لو حد احتاج مساعدة في تفسير كلمة منالكلمات واثناء أحد الامتحانات الثلاثة السابقة بيطلبوا تسليم الصور الشخصيةوبيقولوا للممتحنين يكتبوا عليها ايه قبل مايسلموها؛كما لو كان حد قدم ايبيانات ناقصة في الورق الي بعته للهيئة بيندهوا عليه في اللجنة وبينبهوه انهقبل مايخرج لازم يكمل باقي البياناتالمطلوبة

بعد كدة الي بيخلص الامتحان دا بيطلبوا منه يروح على معملالكمبيوتر المجاور للجنة علشان يمتحن الامتحان الرابع وهو امتحان كمبيوتر فيالوورد والاكسل؛وهو كمان امتحان موحد لجميع الاقسام ومدته حوالي ربع ساعة اوازيد شوية مش فاكرة بالضبط

واخيرا نيجي للامتحان الخامس والاخير وهوالمقابلة الشخصية المعتمدة علىالتخصص
كل مهندس بيدخل لجنة فيها مهندس او اكثر من تخصصه ولازم ياخدمعاه أصل الشهادات وصورها للاطلاع عليها لانها عليها درجة اثناءالمقابلة؛والامتحانات داخل المقابلة تنقسم ل3أنواع:
اسئلة تخصصية:مثل السؤال عن مشروع التخرج؛او السؤالعن قانون معين وهكذا
اسئلة عن الهيئة نفسها:يعنيممكن تعرف ايه عن الهيئة وليه عايز تشتغل فيها واجابة السؤال دا ممكن تلاقوها في الموقعالتالي
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الهيئة_ال% D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A9_%D9%84%D9%84%D8%AA%D 8%B5%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%B9
ودا هتلاقوا فيهمعلومات عنها باللغة العربية؛والي عايز معلومات باللغة الانجليزية هيلاقيها فياللينك دا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Organization_for_Industrialization
اما النوع الاخير منالاسئلة فهو اسئلة عامة:يعني اسئلة عن دول العالم الاخرى مثلا يعطيكاسم مدينة ويطلب اسم البلد الي تقع فيها او يعطيك اسم البلد ويطلب عاصمتهامثلا؛
او يسئل عن اسماء رؤساءوزعماء بعض الدول العربية او الاوروبية؛اوعن بعض الاحداث السياسية الاخيرة علىالمستوى العالمي او المحلي؛واحيانا يسئلوا عن اسماء بعض الوزراء والمحافظين فيمصر؛وانا جمعتهم في جدول من موقع الحكومة الالكترونية والملف المرفق يحتوي علىهذاالجدول


----------



## eng ahmed sobhy (16 مايو 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خير عن المعلومات المهمة دى


----------



## eng ahmed sobhy (17 مايو 2011)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور مهندسنا الكريم


----------



## المحب لدين الله (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

